# With the 2nd pick in the 2015 NBA Draft, the Los Angeles Lakers select...



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Who's it going to be? I'm thinking it has to be one of Towns or Okafor (whoever Minnesota doesn't draft). I feel like it'll be Okafor.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Clarkson and a Calipari coached front court is not a bad start moving forward.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

trade down and grab Winslow and sign a big in free agency


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

e-monk said:


> trade down and grab Winslow and sign a big in free agency


That would depend on what other piece(s) they acquired in the trade down.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Whoever Kobe wants.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Okafor is an interesting player to build around in the new NBA... of which Byron Scott has no interest in becoming a part. I feel like surrounding him by rangy 3 and D guys with at least a couple of them being able to drive the basketball could be a recipe for big success.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

Towns


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

RollWithEm said:


> That would depend on what other piece(s) they acquired in the trade down.


of course


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Okafor, only because I think Minny takes Towns and the Lakers take whichever of Okafor/Towns is available.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Apparently, Wiggins and Okafor are very close friends. Could sway Minnesota to take him. I'm hoping Towns is available for us at 2 but Okafor is still a very good selection. His defensive deficiencies can be remedied. I think Okafors defensive shortcomings are overblown to an extent. Marc Gasol won a DPOY by playing smart team defense and by surrounding him with other smart defensive players. I certainly think Okafor is capable.


----------



## arasu (Jan 18, 2013)

Bogg said:


> Okafor, only because I think Minny takes Towns and the Lakers take whichever of Okafor/Towns is available.


This.

I'm not a huge fan of Okafor. I think the Lakers will select him, but maybe they will trade down for the right combination of other talent. I wonder what NBA fans would think on a Okafor for Turner and Booker trade. Or maybe Okafor for Cauley-Stein and Oubre.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

arasu said:


> This.
> 
> I'm not a huge fan of Okafor. I think the Lakers will select him, but maybe they will trade down for the right combination of other talent. I wonder what NBA fans would think on a Okafor for Turner and Booker trade. Or maybe Okafor for Cauley-Stein and Oubre.


I have a hard time coming up with a team that could realistically offer that kind of package, though. I mean, _maybe_ if Boston swung a deal to move into the top-10 without giving up their own first-rounder they could take one of Turner/WCS with that pick and one of Booker/Oubre at 16, but Ainge supposedly loves WCS and I think Boston just sits tight there. 

If the Lakers do decide to trade down I wonder if they'd offer the 2nd pick in this draft, Julius Randle, and Nick Young's contract to the Knicks for Carmelo and the 4th pick, where they could take WCS as their defensive anchor. That all assumes, of course, that Phil Jackson is lukewarm enough on Carmelo (and their prospects with Carmelo's closing window) to move him along and build around a young froncourt (without the benefit of a first-round pick next year) and that the Lakers still want Carmelo badly enough to make that trade in the first place. Ultimately, I think both teams say no - New York would rather sneak into the back end of the playoffs next year than hand over a potential top-5 pick to Denver and the Lakers would rather have a relatively clean cap sheet heading into Summer 2016 than carry Carmelo's $25ish million a year for four more years. Fun to speculate about, though.


----------



## arasu (Jan 18, 2013)

Bogg said:


> I have a hard time coming up with a team that could realistically offer that kind of package, though. I mean, _maybe_ if Boston swung a deal to move into the top-10 without giving up their own first-rounder they could take one of Turner/WCS with that pick and one of Booker/Oubre at 16, but Ainge supposedly loves WCS and I think Boston just sits tight there.
> 
> If the Lakers do decide to trade down I wonder if they'd offer the 2nd pick in this draft, Julius Randle, and Nick Young's contract to the Knicks for Carmelo and the 4th pick, where they could take WCS as their defensive anchor. That all assumes, of course, that Phil Jackson is lukewarm enough on Carmelo (and their prospects with Carmelo's closing window) to move him along and build around a young froncourt (without the benefit of a first-round pick next year) and that the Lakers still want Carmelo badly enough to make that trade in the first place. Ultimately, I think both teams say no - New York would rather sneak into the back end of the playoffs next year than hand over a potential top-5 pick to Denver and the Lakers would rather have a relatively clean cap sheet heading into Summer 2016 than carry Carmelo's $25ish million a year for four more years. Fun to speculate about, though.


I could see Carmelo dangled for lottery picks, but I don't see interest from the Lakers. I'm not sure any of his favored destinations would take him at this point. Maybe a guy like Ty Lawson or even Jeff Teague could be offered for a high pick, a pick then used to trade up. The Pacers and Kings both need an All-Star type PG immediately to take that next step, and they both have lottery picks. It's definitely interesting to think of the possibilities.


----------



## arasu (Jan 18, 2013)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Apparently, Wiggins and Okafor are very close friends. Could sway Minnesota to take him. ...


I wonder what it would take to trade up.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

I admit I know next to nothing on these players except what I read on draft profiles and watching maybe five games of march madness....

Okafor scares me, what they are saying about his defense for a person of his size is ridiculous. He should be dominating and yet evidently is a HUGE liability, INCLUDING DEFENSIVE REBOUNDS, WTF?!?

Okafor hasnt had to play hard his entire life. He has always been a dominant player just by size and raw ability. People have told him hes amazing since middle school....Does he really have the dicipline and drive to improve his game...I dunno
I dont know who I want but Im pretty sure its not Okafor.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

I was reading on Twitter that Okafor showed up to the combine in phenomenal shape and very lean. So he definitely been working.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

arasu said:


> I could see Carmelo dangled for lottery picks, but I don't see interest from the Lakers. I'm not sure any of his favored destinations would take him at this point. Maybe a guy like Ty Lawson or even Jeff Teague could be offered for a high pick, a pick then used to trade up. The Pacers and Kings both need an All-Star type PG immediately to take that next step, and they both have lottery picks. It's definitely interesting to think of the possibilities.


I don't know, if the Lakers didn't love Okafor (DaRizzle obviously doesn't) I could see them talking themselves into a Clarkson/Kobe/Carmelo/Hill(likely waived and re-signed for less)/Cauley-Stein lineup next season. That looming pick owed to the Sixers might goose LA into some sort of win-now move, even if it doesn't necessarily mean they make the playoffs next season. Then again, I also think that they ultimately don't make the trade, so I suppose I agree with you in a roundabout way.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> I was reading on Twitter that Okafor showed up to the combine in phenomenal shape and very lean. So he definitely been working.


Its a start I guess... (FWIW It was a private showing, not the NBA combine)



> Okafor didn’t participate at the combine but worked out privately in Chicago. After reportedly losing 12 pounds, it will be interesting to see how Okafor looks when he starts working out for teams.


http://sportswire.usatoday.com/2015...s-angeles-lakers-sam-dekker-boston-celtics-2/


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

bodyweight for someone his size can fluctuate +/- six or more pounds a day. He could have easily eaten slightly less for a couple days, drank minimal water, and taken a fat shit.

There's your twelve pounds of hard work


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Bogg said:


> I don't know, if the Lakers didn't love Okafor (DaRizzle obviously doesn't) I could see them talking themselves into a Clarkson/Kobe/Carmelo/Hill(likely waived and re-signed for less)/Cauley-Stein lineup next season. That looming pick owed to the Sixers might goose LA into some sort of win-now move, even if it doesn't necessarily mean they make the playoffs next season. Then again, I also think that they ultimately don't make the trade, so I suppose I agree with you in a roundabout way.


I would take Okafor every single day if it meant avoiding Carmelo in a Lakers jersey.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

> @DraftExpress: Jahlil Okafor has only been here for four days, but he came in phenomenal shape. As lean as I've ever seen him. Hasn't been vacationing...


...


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

That Melo scenario is horrible. He's locked in for max money for another 4 years and we'd give up Randle for WCS. I think the win now scenario is out the door. No more mortgaging the future.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Mitch poppin bottles!
http://www.silverscreenandroll.com/...lakers-nba-draft-2015-mitch-kupchak-celebrate


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

ESPN Chad Ford-



> The Lakers would probably prefer Towns because of his shot blocking ability, but Okafor is a great get here. Pair him on the front line with last year's lottery pick, Julius Randle and First Team All Rookie Team guard Jordan Clarkson and the Lakers finally have some real pieces to build around. Offensively, Okafor is the most gifted young big man I've seen in a decade. He has great feed and hands and plays with a great feel for the game. He's going to average 20 ppg in the league. If Okafor can keep that slimmed down physique he showed off in New York this week, he may end up surprising us all on the defensive end.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Like I said, if Marc Gasol can turn himself into the DPOY then there's no reason to think a player as gifted as Okafor can't become an intelligent team defender. Management will have to surround Okafor with the right pieces though. Once again, I would still prefer Towns, but Okafor is damn fine player.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Here's a good breakdown of Okafor's offensive strengths.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

And here is one for Towns.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

My early prediction is that Okafor wows Minnesota in workouts, they draft him, and we end up with Towns. I think Okafor is more of a sure thing, in terms of how far along he is with his offense. The T-Wolves will look at Wiggins/Okafor as being a potential Kobe/Shaq duo that could combine for 50ppg in three years. They won't pass that up.

Towns fits better with Randle, IMO, so I'd prefer him. Both could be 20/10 players, but I think Okafor will get there faster. However, Towns will be an effective defender long before Okafor.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

DaRizzle said:


> ...stupidity


damn you're crass kid.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Most likely scenario is Okafor. I dont think you can lose with either of those guys though


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

JT said:


> damn you're crass kid.


???huh


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

I'm not really interested in predicting who Mitch will pick. If you want my opinion on who he should pick I've shared it. In the end though Mitch has earned my blind faith at this point. If he goes against my opinion I'm fine.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

I truly do not watch enough college basketball to make an informed decision. From what I have read, it sounds like we are going to get someone good no matter what happens. 

In Mitch I trust.


----------



## joudre (Aug 20, 2014)

Jamel Irief said:


> I'm not really interested in predicting who Mitch will pick. If you want my opinion on who he should pick I've shared it. In the end though Mitch has earned my blind faith at this point. If he goes against my opinion I'm fine.



Mitch has been in this situation for so many years. I am not afraid for him. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

elcap15 said:


> I truly do not watch enough college basketball to make an informed decision. From what I have read, it sounds like we are going to get someone good no matter what happens.
> 
> In Mitch I trust.


It will be a no-brainer: whoever the Wolves don't pick from the Towns/Okafor duo will be a Laker. Odd are it will be Okafor.

My concern isn't about Mitch. It's about Byron Scott. He will have to find a way to make Kobe, Randle and Okafor (players with no defensive reputation) work playing alongside each other. Not an easy task.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

PauloCatarino said:


> It will be a no-brainer: whoever the Wolves don't pick from the Towns/Okafor duo will be a Laker. Odd are it will be Okafor.
> 
> My concern isn't about Mitch. It's about Byron Scott. He will have to find a way to make Kobe, Randle and Okafor (players with no defensive reputation) work playing alongside each other. Not an easy task.


Should we bring back Pringles?


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

I think most of Okafor's defensive shortcomings are a result of his lack of conditioning. You can look at him and tell that he has a high percentage of body fat (for an athlete). I think he would be just fine if he dropped down to 10% body fat or so. He seems like he's pretty driven to get better based on what the media has been reporting.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Jamel Irief said:


> Should we bring back Pringles?


Is he still without a job?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

PauloCatarino said:


> Is he still without a job?



Yes.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Basel said:


> Yes.


Shocking!


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

PauloCatarino said:


> Shocking!


Him, mike brown and Byron when we ditch him. Let's keep revolving and paying for coaches you don't like!


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Jamel Irief said:


> Him, mike brown and Byron when we ditch him. Let's keep revolving and paying for coaches you don't like!


Let's stop pretending MDA is a great basketball coach. He had some Cinderella seasons in Phoenix, where he had the Perfect Storm of players to suit his kind of game.
No surprise he still isn't coaching...

Regarding Byron Scott, last season was a small sample of time (considering the circunstances of the team) to evaluate. He said some interesting things (like emphasys on defense), some stupid things (aversion to the 3pointer), but he followed instructions and tanked.
Is Scott better suited than MDA to have these young kinds (Clarkson, Randle, probably Okafor) play defense? Yes. Will he make a better job at it than MDA? Yes. Will he be successfull at it? I don't know. Gotta wait to see.

Mike Brown? Did i really diss him? I'm not that sure...


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

Byron isnt a great coach, but he is the right guy to instill the trademark Lakers culture, which is important for the young guys. Dantoni just alienated everyone around him.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

Damian Necronamous said:


> My early prediction is that Okafor wows Minnesota in workouts, they draft him, and we end up with Towns. I think Okafor is more of a sure thing, in terms of how far along he is with his offense. The T-Wolves will look at Wiggins/Okafor as being a potential Kobe/Shaq duo that could combine for 50ppg in three years. They won't pass that up.
> 
> Towns fits better with Randle, IMO, so I'd prefer him. Both could be 20/10 players, but I think Okafor will get there faster. However, Towns will be an effective defender long before Okafor.


I actually think this would be what I would project as of today as well. Wiggins could very well be a dominant offensive player, but I think bringing in a guy who could be the first option or even a 1b type if they both reach their ceiling. Letting Wiggins focus a little bit more on defense and efficiency would let him play more like Kawhai Leonard or Paul George. The fact that they are close friends and would compliment each other well on the court makes it seem like a favorable option. Rubio gets everybody the ball, it makes a lot of sense on paper. Towns would be a good fit too, but I think Okafor should be the pick.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

MojoPin said:


> Byron isnt a great coach, but he is the right guy to instill the trademark Lakers culture, which is important for the young guys. Dantoni just alienated everyone around him.


I'm still not sold on Byron but I will say that as awful as that team was last year they always seemed to dig in and compete(as much as possible)to the end so there's that


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

PauloCatarino said:


> Let's stop pretending MDA is a great basketball coach. He had some Cinderella seasons in Phoenix, where he had the Perfect Storm of players to suit his kind of game.
> No surprise he still isn't coaching...
> 
> Regarding Byron Scott, last season was a small sample of time (considering the circunstances of the team) to evaluate. He said some interesting things (like emphasys on defense), some stupid things (aversion to the 3pointer), but he followed instructions and tanked.
> ...


I don't know how many times you're going to argue that Pringles was a shittu coach when I never said he was good. It's like when you decided I hated Chris Kaman when I actually wanted him starting. 

What I said about Pringles is firing him accomplishes zero since whoever replaced him wouldn't do any better, and as last season proved I was 100% right.


----------



## arasu (Jan 18, 2013)

BlakeJesus said:


> I actually think this would be what I would project as of today as well. Wiggins could very well be a dominant offensive player, but I think bringing in a guy who could be the first option or even a 1b type if they both reach their ceiling. Letting Wiggins focus a little bit more on defense and efficiency would let him play more like Kawhai Leonard or Paul George. The fact that they are close friends and would compliment each other well on the court makes it seem like a favorable option. Rubio gets everybody the ball, it makes a lot of sense on paper. Towns would be a good fit too, but I think Okafor should be the pick.


Okafor does make sense for the T'Wolves. Wiggins could start at the 4. Dieng could also play some PF. He shoots well from 10-16 ft. He could be a decent complement to Okafor by providing more rebounding and blocks against bigger lineups. If Okafor is their guy, I wouldn't be surprised if Minnesota would try to get an extra asset for a swap, and the Lakers could go for it. Towns is the better fit for the Lakers than Okafor, and I think almost everyone thinks that.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

BlakeJesus said:


> I actually think this would be what I would project as of today as well. Wiggins could very well be a dominant offensive player, but I think bringing in a guy who could be the first option or even a 1b type if they both reach their ceiling. Letting Wiggins focus a little bit more on defense and efficiency would let him play more like Kawhai Leonard or Paul George. The fact that they are close friends and would compliment each other well on the court makes it seem like a favorable option. Rubio gets everybody the ball, it makes a lot of sense on paper. Towns would be a good fit too, but I think Okafor should be the pick.


I was about to post something very similar to this. Okafor allows Wiggins to focus on what he does best. Playing defense, slashing and scoring when he can. Takes a ton of pressure of him.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Jamel Irief said:


> I don't know how many times you're going to argue that Pringles was a shittu coach when I never said he was good. It's like when you decided I hated Chris Kaman when I actually wanted him starting.
> 
> *What I said about Pringles is firing him accomplishes zero since whoever replaced him wouldn't do any better, and as last season proved I was 100% right*.


O don't know what you are talking about, bro. Firing Pringles accomplished zero? How come? He was a bad fit. A very bad fit. Hopefully, the last time Kobe's pull within the franchise costed the Lakers.

The jury's still out on Scott, though. Just have to wait and see. And no, Byron Scott wasn't in my Top-5 list of coaches for the team.


----------



## ChrisWoj (May 17, 2005)

As a non-Lakers fan I find myself agreeing with Paulo. Eliminating discord within the organization IS doing something. If Scott was at least agreeable, hiring him is accomplishing something.


----------

